# Stool comes out in many many pieces



## hasenfuss

Since weeks but not every single time my stool comes out in many many pieces. The stool is soft but still formed and I would say it comes out in 30 pieces or so ( Of course I didn't count). Is this considered diarrhia ? Also, what is the cause of that ? Also my colon never gets complete relief. It's not incomlete evacuation in the rectum, I feel the incompleteness in my colon.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Look at thishttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_ScaleType five, tendin to the diarrhea side of normal.In IBS many people's colons move things just a bit faster than the colon can remove water from the stool.It starts as a liquid at the top of the colon and if it isn't timed just riht it comes out too dry or too soft.This is common in IBS, things are coordinated exactly perfectly and so the stool isn't perfectly normal.This type of loose stool IS NOT DANGEROUS OR SERIOUS!!Really, it isn't worth all the worry you seem to be giving it.The colon sensations are also typical of IBS and not something to spend a lot of worry or concern over.


----------



## Bonzi

I had an issue with this for about a month, sometime back in april til just a few weeks ago. I began taking a normal mens multivitamin, and it began slowing me down, where my stools became more formed. I still get it in a pieces every now and then, but never in the amount I used to. I think your body is pushing it out to quick. A multivitamin seemed to work well for me.


----------



## hasenfuss

Today I almost felt 100% o.k and I even had a slight appetite ( which is rare) . We went to a restaurant and when I came home an hour later I had watery dairrhia. I rarly have watery diarrhia and now I am worried again. How can I be almost fine all day and than suddenly have d like that. That's usually not my pattern. Do I need to worry since my diarhia is usally not watery ??


----------



## hasenfuss

Any thoughts if I have to worry ?


----------



## Bonzi

I find that alot of times that IBS just does crazy things that cant always be explained. I was having these annoying pains every day for months, yet normal bowel movements. Then once the pain stopped for about 3-4 days, my bowel movements became crazy. Very soft, many pieces, all over the place. Then my BM's got normal again, and the stomach pains returned. No real way to explain it, it just happened. Same can probably be said for you. When you finally start feeling better, all of a sudden watery D comes out to play. It makes no sense, but most of the time, when does IBS make sense


----------

